# plastic mesh netting



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Anybody know where to buy flexible plastic netting with 1/8 to 1/4 holes in it that is aquarium safe? Need a couple of square feet of it. Cheers Laurie


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Try those plastic gutter guards from Home Hardware.....I use them for my discus breeding cones.

Home Hardware - GUARD, GUTR POLY BLACK 6"X25'


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

michaels craft store has em


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Is that the 8.5"x 11" sheets in the needlework section, I did call them but the lady I spoke with was not sure if it was aquarium safe.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They should be fine. Are you making a moss wall or something???


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest the gutter guard as well. If you are ever out in Coquitlam I can give you some for free. I have a brand new roll.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

No I'm siliconing it into the bottom of a broken off bottom 7" terracota pot so I can use hydrotonballs on the bottom of the pot, plant on top of that with small pea gravel to hold the roots in place and allow the root system to absorb the nutrients off the bottom of the BB tank. The plant is going to be a Anubia that is quite tall, hoping it will work out well. What do you think?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I always use the Michaels black mesh to cover the hole in terra cotta pots. It should be fine.



Clown Lover said:


> No I'm siliconing it into the bottom of a broken off bottom 7" terracota pot so I can use hydrotonballs on the bottom of the pot, plant on top of that with small pea gravel to hold the roots in place and allow the root system to absorb the nutrients off the bottom of the BB tank. The plant is going to be a Anubia that is quite tall, hoping it will work out well. What do you think?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a piece of filter foam in the bottom of flower pots in the planted tanks.

You can also safely use filter fabric or cotton battenor even a piece of cotton fabric.
Once the plants get started the roots roots will hold everything together.


----------



## herefishyfishy (Apr 22, 2010)

TomC said:


> I always use the Michaels black mesh to cover the hole in terra cotta pots. It should be fine.


I have also used these, both black and colourless, with no problems in my freshwater fish & shrimp tanks.


----------

